# Picking on Corona



## C. M. Sheffield

It has been said "laughter is the best medicine." It is in that spirit that I would like to open a thread for some light-hearted fun in the midst of this very difficult and challenging time. This does not minimize the seriousness of the situation or the suffering of others. Rather, it is hoped this thread might provide us all with some much needed comic relief from everything swirling around us. Because after all, if you don't laugh, you'll cry.

So please share any jokes, tweets, videos, memes, or stories that made you chuckle. Nothing serious or scary allowed! Just good clean fun.

Let me start us off with this compilation of all the public health officials telling people not to touch their face, who then immediately tough their faces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Logan

Even though it was a spoof, I thought this was too funny:

*"Corona beer offers $10 million to change the name Coronavirus to "literally anything else" and an extra $15 million to change it to BudLightvirus"*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

I liked this one: If Coronavirus continues into the summer when tick season begins; we'll have Corona with Lyme.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Logan



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## deleteduser99

Me, two weeks into quarantine.






Cabin Fever! - Muppet Treasure Island

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Logan

RPEphesian said:


> Me, two weeks into quarantine.
> 
> Cabin Fever! - Muppet Treasure Island



Great. 20+ years after first hearing that song and I thought I was clean. Now it's back in my head. Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deleteduser99

Logan said:


> Great. 20+ years after first hearing that song and I thought I was clean. Now it's back in my head. Thanks a lot.



Sorry, not sorry.

I watched that movie recently with my family and niece. Far funnier than when I saw it as a kid.


----------



## Relztrah

On a positive note, with the mandatory social distancing in place I will be saving money on deodorant and mouthwash.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Branson



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Branson



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hamalas

The genius behind Lutheran Satire does it again: https://thefederalist.com/2020/03/1...qa_FaBrDdWYIqNlWnmoD3nBiqmKdU5SkXzBwJkbYmd7IU

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom

In these times, the Babylon Bee has been a source of relief:

https://babylonbee.com/news/coronavirus-passes-over-houses-with-cfa-sauce

https://babylonbee.com/news/nations-churches-provide-fog-machines-for-families-worshipping-at-home


----------



## timfost

I've heard Corona beer is considering changing their name. They're thinking of this:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ZackF

Relztrah said:


> On a positive note, with the mandatory social distancing in place I will be saving money on deodorant and mouthwash.


Hear that Joshua?


----------



## Pergamum

Puritan theology is associated with lame humor, I see now.

Your jokes stink. And you stink.

Reactions: Edifying 4


----------



## Pergamum

Pergamum said:


> Puritan theology is associated with lame humor, I see now.
> 
> Your jokes stink. And you stink.


Laughing because somebody labeled my trolling as "Edifying"! But seriously, puritan jokes are the equivalent of the Left trying to Meme. And I must remind you guys that we never hear of Jesus ever laughing. Repent!


----------



## ZackF

Pergamum said:


> Puritan theology is associated with lame humor, I see now.
> 
> Your jokes stink. And you stink.


Hey I wash and sanitize regularly.


----------



## Smeagol

I took this photo last week btw.

This family had a unique response to social isolation:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Some advice from New Zealanders

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Edward

Keep that Corona stuff away from me. I'm sticking to Modelo. And because I want to virtue signal how woke I am, it's Modelo Negra out there in the garage refrigerator.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom

Edward said:


> it's Modelo Negra out there in the garage refrigerator


You sir, are a man after my own heart.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

I think this might be my new theme song.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinghezy

Pergamum said:


> Your jokes stink. And you stink.



Sir, do you recall your involvement in the scatological discussion about TP?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jwright82

Kinghezy said:


> Sir, do you recall your involvement in the scatological discussion about TP?


TP is no jocking matter. People are going nuts over it. They can't wipe away their frustration or get any TP, and that itches them in all the wrong places.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum

Kinghezy said:


> Sir, do you recall your involvement in the scatological discussion about TP?



Some people discuss eschatology; others scatology.


----------



## 149-deleted

Here's one I came across:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Relztrah



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Wretched Man



Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rookie

A new name considered for this virus is the "Kung Flu"...it's from China, and it knocks you out...


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Ryan Reynolds mocks self-important celebrities...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

When things really hit the fan, people show their true colors. Grocery stores are empty. But the vegan food remains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## VictorBravo

Pergamum said:


> And I must remind you guys that we never hear of Jesus ever laughing. Repent!



Wait a minute. So who is doing the laughing in Psalm 2?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Phil D.



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom

C. M. Sheffield said:


> When things really hit the fan, people show their true colors. Grocery stores are empty. But the vegan food remains.


Or the gluten free pasta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chad Hutson



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pergamum

Chad Hutson said:


> View attachment 6719



Sasquatch trying to cover his/her tracks.


----------



## OPC'n

New Coronavirus laws be like:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Elizabeth

People are quite clever, and making me laugh with some of the corona-inspired song parodies:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kinghezy

Elizabeth said:


> People are quite clever, and making me laugh with some of the corona-inspired song parodies:


Watch TV and drink lots of wine. Ha!


----------



## Eoghan

Leave Adam Corolla alone


----------



## Eoghan

Q. What do you call 100 penguins in George Square (Glasgow)
A. A socially irresponsible gathering!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lynnie

Dr Fauci announces new mask to save thousands of lives!!!

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ba21b9c62d6baddf5ec13258e22bbc2b&oe=5EAEE96A

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol

Breaking Fake News Story!!!:

The distance between persons was just
Increased by the CTPC (Center for Toilet Paper Control) to 25ft. As the shutdown is continuing and no one can find toilet paper, they are finding that people can no long wipe their own butts. Due to the unpleasant smells keep your distance folks!


----------



## Logan

Friend just shared this with me:

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1 | Funny 4


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Logan said:


> Friend just shared this with me:
> 
> View attachment 6781


YES!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## a mere housewife

okay, I made one.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## arapahoepark

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Or the gluten free pasta
> View attachment 6707


You have vertical shelves?


----------



## B.L.

Televangelist Remix feat. Kenneth Copeland.

The man creeps me out, but that beat....


----------



## OPC'n

Social Distancing Made Easy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OPC'n



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Logan

I got a kick out of this!








Coronavirus Charts







xkcd.com









Mouseover text: Adding data for South Korea but with their cases scaled to match the population of Japan and the land area of Australia, and vice versa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ed Walsh

Let's Get Serious.









New photo by Ed Walsh







photos.app.goo.gl

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chad Hutson

Ed Walsh said:


> Let's Get Serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New photo by Ed Walsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl


Notice that coffee is constant! The other day, our power went off at 3 a.m. due to a wind storm which woke me up. I spent the next two hours wondering/planning how I could get coffee when it was time to get up! Thankfully, the power came back on by 5:30. We need to get instant coffee as a backup!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammondjones

Chad Hutson said:


> Notice that coffee is constant!



That's what is known as inelastic demand. Whereas the increase in sweatpants is elastic demand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gesetveemet

I live in a hot zone nothin funny about God’s judgements here.


----------



## Phil D.



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Funny illustration of the solution being worse than the problem...






"That was the worlds best economy!"
"Not anymore."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Phil D.

This isn't picking on corona, but rather gaping at one of its incredible impacts (the main flyover starts at around 4:00)... This is of course happening all around the world. The last time I drove by there were around 50 Delta planes being stored on one of the runways here at KCI.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Apparently, _bananas_ are now approved PPE . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Logan

But officer, I _*am *_wearing a banana!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Berean

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Apparently, _bananas_ are now approved PPE . . .



Only _homemade_ bananas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom

I have been inside for far too long....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Logan

Miserable comforters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Berean

Better than Zoom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## timfost



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Do you think this is an acceptable interpretation of the Westminster Confession 28:3? 





https://www.facebook.com/permalink....xrDId63pFc22BiHr3kZegfVLGykJBNh0ZTOpDVbyrnBmC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

This made my morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Smeagol

C. M. Sheffield said:


> This made my morning.


Because you made me:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

G said:


> Because you made me:


Seriously going to give this a try. He actually made leftover pizza look appetizing. I didn't know anyone could do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

So this happened...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lynnie

Clever Churchgoers Avoid Arrest By Disguising Themselves As Rioters


LOS ANGELES, CA—Religious people in Southern California have found a bold, creative solution for in-person meetings in spite of the continuing lockdown. This past weekend, several area churches attended church services disguised as righteously indignant rioters.




babylonbee.com





Satire, but might be a useful idea : )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## timfost



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 149-deleted



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Logan



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom

My friend and I arguing about which horseman is winning

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Logan



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wretched Man

Logan said:


> View attachment 7353


Scientists have undisputedly postulated Chuck Norris’s tears are able to cure COVID. Unfortunately he never cries...

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## PezLad

Stephen L Smith said:


> 6675[/ATTACH]





Stephen L Smith said:


> View attachment 6675 Some advice from New Zealanders
> 
> View attachment 6675


https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/r...s/news-story/21cd2e6e8ee64773fe0d3f74a59c42e0 . June 30th Lady imported 10000 packets from China, it does not appear she was a commercial vendor. How could anyone do this with a straight face?


----------



## PezLad

B.L. said:


> Televangelist Remix feat. Kenneth Copeland.
> 
> The man creeps me out, but that beat....


This man has sold his soul unto the devil for riches. His countenance is evil.


----------



## Logan



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## VictorBravo

My experience is like Clint's above, except for the Pabst. But it's not so much anti-social as adiophoric-social.


----------



## Phil D.

#truehappenings

KFC pulls slogan amid COVID19

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Phil D. said:


> #truehappenings
> 
> KFC pulls slogan amid COVID19
> 
> View attachment 7357


----------



## retroGRAD3



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ray

COVID-19 PARANOIA

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 6


----------



## retroGRAD3




----------



## C. M. Sheffield



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## timfost



Reactions: Funny 2 | Wow 2


----------



## W.C. Dean

timfost said:


> View attachment 7443


Well that's one way to recycle.


----------



## Logan

_Semper ubi sub ubi._


----------



## Ray

Speaking of the future. It is pretty funny...


----------



## Phil D.



Reactions: Like 1


----------

